# having problem with hindi fonts in photoshop



## syner (Apr 11, 2012)

guys im having problem  with hindi fonts in photoshop normally i convert to hindi word with help of google translitertion like i type yatri in google to get यात्री and paste it in photoshop but from few days im having problem when i paste same word on photoshop i get undesire result.


*i44.tinypic.com/14ioqvl.png


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 11, 2012)

Have you tried installing Hindi Language Support Pack from MS download center ?


----------



## syner (Apr 11, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Have you tried installing Hindi Language Support Pack from MS download center ?


i have install that,previously there was no problem doing same thing,is this because of virus or photoshop bug,as it was update,cant remember when but i have updated it..


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2012)

You might want to give a shot to GIMP (+ may be Linux?)

Here is how it is for me:

*i.imgur.com/6mUNH.jpg

If I will remove the +, it will turn into what you see on the left side.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 13, 2012)

you must be using devnagri font.. use kruti dev font & everything will be fine..

I love that font for hindi, very easy to use. & get keyboard layout from local computer store, layout means sticker to stick on keyboard, but don't do that just keep that for reference. 

this solution I got after long research when my friend asked me to make business card with hindi text on it. damn it took long time. 

Problem is because apps like Photoshop, corel don't support unicode properly.

Edit

only problem is you can't type some punctuation or mathematical symbols with it. (when writing with that font) , to write those you have to shift to other font.

does any one have solution for that


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2012)

well, I use Linux. In this I have Bolnagri keyboard which almost works like roman to hindi (phonetic)

example, for - for यात्री, I have to type - yatxrI.

t is for त and x is for ्. (halant as we say)

tx = त्
txr = त्र

i = ि and I = ी ....... (I = Shift + i)

If you want इ, then press Alt and i together. If you want ई, then press Alt, Shift and i together.

कक्षा = kkxSa

kx = क्
S = ष
kxS = क्ष

if I want to type, तथा, then it is tTa.

t = त
T = थ
a = ा

If you want to start off with अ, then press Alt + a. For आ, Alt + Shift + a.

This is easier than transliteration. A proper phonetic keyboard layout.


----------



## nbaztec (Apr 13, 2012)

You need to have that font installed first. Copy-paste only works if you have that font, else photoshop might get a nearest match font from your PC.
While you're at it use any phonetic font (Dvonil, Bolnagri) or if you're serious learn Kruti Dev 11 font (I did when I was 12, lol - don't know now though).



> Problem is because apps like Photoshop, corel don't support unicode properly.


Source? I seriously doubt that. I think it's more of a font issue.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 13, 2012)

ico said:


> well, I use Linux. In this I have Bolnagri keyboard which almost works like roman to hindi (phonetic)
> 
> example, for - for यात्री, I have to type - yatxrI.
> 
> ...



For Windows @OP can download this:

iLeap Hindi Wordprocessor for FREE from the C-DAC website  here


----------

